# TransferPaperExperts.com Offers InkTra® Inkjet Transfer Paper Rolls



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkTra® inkjet transfer paper, offered by Transfer Paper Experts™, is now available in rolls. This allows users to output high-volume runs more efficiently as well as save money on large jobs. 
This versatile, high-quality paper is designed for use with wide-format inkjet printers for designs on light-colored cotton, polyester and cotton/poly blends. Featuring a soft hand and excellent washability, this transfer paper is recommended for application with a heat press but can also be applied with a hand iron. 

InkTra® inkjet transfer paper is available in a matte finish and can be used with OEM, pigmented, sublimation, solvent/eco-solvent and UV inks. Roll widths include 8.5 inches, 13 inches, 17 inches, 24 inches and 36 inches in a 50-yard length. 

To view on the website or to order, visit https://goo.gl/GNMZhO.

Enjoy free ground shipping in the continental U.S. on all online orders from Transfer Paper Experts™. Visit http://www.transferpaperexperts.com today to register and start shopping.

Transfer Paper Experts™, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a leading domestic and worldwide designer, manufacturer and distributor of a wide range of technically advanced coated transfer papers. For more information, go to www.transferpaperexperts.com, call 800-833-3432, or email [email protected].


----------

